# Positive Negative



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I want to see if I can start a thread.
It goes like this, If the person above you makes a negative comment about why the Rockets cant win the Championship,you must make a positive comment.
If he makes a positive one you make a negative one.

I will start with a negative comment. Look at the the record of teams in their conference.

Utah 8-1 
San Antonio 6-1
L.A. Lakers 6-3 
Houston 3-3
Dallas 6-4 
Denver 3-2 
Sacramento 4-4 
Golden State 6-6 

Our record within our conference so far shows we cant win progress through the West.
We are a team making up the numbers.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

but were only a month into thr year and those records are way old, we now sit 2nd in the SW and very much in contention


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Interesting, lets see where this goes

negative, the Bonzi Wells situation can potentially hurt the chemistry of this team


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We didn't have a slow start like other years and the chemistry can improve as the season goes on.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Positive

The Bonzi Wells situation can potentially HELP the chemistry of this team if the right trade can be made.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

negative
if the DA situation taught us anything last year, its that if things dont go well, we will trade bonzi away for peanuts.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

positive

In the grand scheme of things we only paid peanuts for Bonzi


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Negative:
They should pay the money to me instead of Bonzi and DA.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

positive 
:bananallama:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Negative: Rafer Alston is at least as bad as last year, and is one of the worst starting point guards in the league.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Positive:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

negative

dikemebes number represents his age


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Positive

Deke still gets to wave that long finger occasionally!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Negative
Yao can't jump.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

positive

Yao can dunk without jumping


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Negative

Chuck Hayes must miss one lay-up per game, according to T-Mac


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

positive

edit... Chuck will make up for that blown lay up in some other way!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Negative:
Chuck Hayes is undersized and doesn't like McDonald's.

(This is fun, thx hroz.)


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

positive
Chuck Hayes *IS* KFC


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Negative

Half our team is now wearing cheap shoes from China. Oh wait, Nike and Adidas are made in China too.....


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Positive: 
Nobodies like Battier and Hayes have got shoe deals.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

negative: novak isnt getting the minutes he deserves


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

positive: novak finally saw sum action yesterday and in limited time managed to hit a trey proving that hes good, in garbage time


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

negative: rafer makes the team lose when he jacks up 15 shots a night and makes like 5


----------



## marcjcbs (Nov 16, 2006)

positive
Hayes will grab the rebound of those miss:biggrin:


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Negative

Hayes will grab the rebound but when he passes it back to rafer to set up the offense rafer ends up taking another shot


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Positive: 
Mike James has done nothing for Minnesota, so it was a good thing we didn't sign him.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Negative

Mike James has torched us every time we met (whopping 2) since we traded him.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

positive: they have ricky davis who will jack up alot of shots and limit KG's shots


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Negative:
Rafer Alston seems to be getting worse by the day.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

positive: battier picked up the slack and shot 5/5!!!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Negative

McGrady is shooting .416 & .297 from 3 point range
And has just shot 4/14 in the last game


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Positive

At least he's not jacking up 30 shots a game at that percentage like Allen Iverson (no disrespect to AI though, love his game)


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Negative:
We can't buy Hayes' and Battier's shoes here in the US and A. (YM, nice Borat avatar.)


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Positive

I bet someone will be selling them on Ebay!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Negative
Rafer Alston is going to suck tonight against PHX


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Positive

Vspan will get some minutes and drive Nash nutso!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

negative: rafer will shoot career lows and lose the game for us


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Positive

We don't play again 'til Saturday, giving our guys plenty of time to reflect upon these past 2 games...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Negative

did we waist all our rebounding talent in out first few games cos we were ****ed on 55-36 oh and t-mac 9-26?????


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Positive

sorry for taking all the fun but rafer alston 5 stuffs in his last 2 games after 1 for the whole year before it, new C or PF anyone, cos he cant possibly be any dumber than when he plays point


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

negative: no one would want rafer... lets trade him before he is worthless... rafer + bonzi for DERON or the backup for nets


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Positive

Just read on Rockets.com that our 10-5 start is the best 1st month record for us since the 96-97 season :banana:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Negative

There are still people whining that our team isn't any good!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Positive:
Team Chemistry is good


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Negative:
Our shooting and shot selection is horrible, and in my opinion, is our number 1 fault at the moment.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Positive

We've cut back on our turnovers.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Negative:
Why am I always in this spot? lol
We lost most of the betting events.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

positive
ucash is meaningless anyways


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Negative

The L on the table is meaningful


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Positive,
This is my first time on the positive site. Yeah!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Negative

is that saying that you are a bit of a pessimist Dean The Master


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Positive

Deke's elbow knocked out T-Mac, so hopefully he'll wake up and start playing right again


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Negative:

I bet it hurt like hell. Those elbows have been known as brutal over the last few years...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Positive

Thanks to a poor LBJ shooting night and some tough defense we won, even without Tmac!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Negative, (I'm back to the negative.)
Where are the 3s from Novak?


----------



## kezhou (Nov 10, 2005)

Positive
so the rookie just rookie,jvg just proved his wife right on this part viewpoint,also testify when some lady want shopping more intensity,some guy should sitting the bench take some patience.:rules:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

negative
yao's facial hair is ugly and pathetic.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

positive

at least he doesnt has hair like chris kaman


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Negative(so hard to come up with a negative right now)

We could get injuries to McGrady and Yao which would destroy everything.......


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Positive

Chuck Hayes set a new career high for rebounds tonight v.s. the Warriors! :banana:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Negative
We play back to back nights these 2 games


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Positive
I will be at the Minnesota game tomorrow night!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Negative

Then you won't be posting here!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

positive
tmac finally had a good game for my fantasy team.

negative
i have no idea if he is starting


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Positive 

McGrady got 7 assists he is definately starting to show his playmaker potential


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

shame not the same can be said of rafer alston who's once again been a dissapointment


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

^Take that as a negative

Positive
One bad game doesnt make a series in the playoffs


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

negative

look at the new layout


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Positive 
We can get to the rockets board more directly.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Negative

There is no Santa Claus.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Positive

If we get T-mac back by the end of this week... I could be persuaded to believe in Ole St. Nick again!


----------



## AndrewLeeC (Mar 15, 2005)

Negative..

In my eyes,Yao just like a big fool


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

positive

Yao is leading rest of the rockets might follow I know the game isnt over yet but we beat the Spurs


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

negative
rafer was 0/5 in the first 3 and hit 2/2 in the 4th. this is happening regularly so rafer shuld only come on in the 4th


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Positive
We won the game against SA without Tracy and we only played Yao for 27 min.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Negative 

Without Yao, we are doomed to lose more games than we win!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Positive

Playoffs time we could have everyone back in the side.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Negative

You said 'could', which implies doubt =)


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Positive

When Head, Battier and Bonzi play well, we are better prepared than last year to compete without Tmac and Yao.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Negative TMac hasnt found his range yet & is now king of TOs


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

positive

shane battier is playing like the 02-03 tmac so really we have 2 tmacs and no bowen


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Negative,
There is no negative today.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

positive is TMAC


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Negative 
uuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmm aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh hhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I can give you a negative...

my boy is in a "lack of confidence" slump!

I can also move that to the positive...

I have faith he will get it back and figure it out post haste!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Negative

KG reminded all of us of the talent in the West


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Negative

Rafer Alston sucks my ****, and even that he can't do.
How could a guy dribble the ball so well and shoot worse than my grandpa, who is 92 years old?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL the point of the game is to follow a negative with a positive 

Anyways I will continue with a positive

*Positive* 
We are playing ugly Alston isnt hitting his shots.
But we are somehow winning most of our matches.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Negative we are down to 13 players. Bye Bye Bonzi  bumpity bump


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

nice bump

positive - bonzi is gone so we can talk about better things :biggrin:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

negative, bonzi was never even here.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Positive - refs tend to swallow their whistles a bit more during playoff time so Yao's not gonna get into foul trouble as easily


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

negative, There is no negative.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Positive - refs tend to swallow their whistles a bit more during playoff time so Yao's not gonna get into foul trouble as easily


negative, refs swallow their whistles more which means defenders are going to go back to doing whatever they want to yao


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> negative, refs swallow their whistles more which means defenders are going to go back to doing whatever they want to yao


Dammit, you're right! 

Positive - with Dallas beating SA tonight, PHX is locked for 2nd place and chances are the starters will be getting some rest for our next game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Negative:
Our playoff run
Rd 1:Jazz
Rd 2:Mavs
Rd 3:Suns/Spurs
Rd 4istons

Only one other team has beaten 4 50+ win sides to get a NBA ring.(94-95 Rockets)


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Positive - the 2nd team to do it will be the 06-07 rockets, gotta keep it in the family:biggrin:


----------

